# P-dog Hunt



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well folks I spent last Thursday to Saturday hunting P-dogs in Montana. We got rained out the last day and a half. Headed back Saturday instead of Sunday. We were over on the eastern side about half way up the state. Best shoot in 27 years. We had an abundance of targets. In the movies they call it a "target rich envirement". We saw deer, antelope, turkeys, rabbits, fox and lots of pheasants. Oh yeah, and one snake. I got off about 400 shots in a day and a half. The .204 is spectacular. We searched for primers, bullets and powder all the way back. I found some bullets at Cabelas in Billings and 2700 primers in Livingston. The rest of the towns were dry. :twisted: The folks up there were very kind to us and appreciated the help in taking care of their problem. 8) 

Little side story. We got up there at about 3:00 AM on Thursday morning. Checked in and started taking the guns into the hotel. We told the clerk what we were doing. Got the gun cases in hand at the truck door with an AR strapped over the shoulder. I hear a very loud voice saying "SIR.. :shock: ......PUT THE GUN BACK IN THE TRUCK.......  ......MUZZLE FIRST.........SIR, DO IT NOW....... -)O(- ......SIR........HANDS HIGH IN THE AIR...........STEP TO THE FRONT OF THE VEHICLE.............HANDS ON THE HOOD............SIR, I'M GETTING YOUR WALLET FROM YOUR BACK POCKET......... -)O(- .............After he ran the plates on the truck, my DL and CCW , he said we were OK. Then he explained they had a armed robbery at the hotel across the street 2 minutes before he saw us. He apologized and I asked if he needed any help. He said he would let us know, they only had two guys on that night and they are a very small department. Poor guy musta crapped when I put the AR over my shoulder.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story Al. Thanks for shaing. I do love Montana.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a good story Al. :lol: I'll bet he wasn't the only one who crapped just then?


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

AWSOME :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job Al! That's a funny side story :lol: Hope they caught the crooks..

Sounds like the .204 got the job done. No carnage photo's?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: Awesome! Where are the pics we have become accustomed to seeing?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll put up a few tomorrow. Hey FB the Depends saved me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

GEEZ! Talk about great timing. :shock: 
You are lucky he didn't just open fire. With an armed robbery minutes before and you standing there with a gun, if he had been even slightly jumpier than professional, this might be a very different story. -)O(- 
Kudos to the guy doing his job the right way, and to you for having a great hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Some pics


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uh...........Al :? 

Something appears to be wrong here. It looks like you just find a spot, sit down, aim and shoot !! :shock: 

That's all wrong..........you should walk for several miles, never see a thing and never shoot your gun. Jeez....Al, I just don't know about you're way of hunt'in.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

.45 said:


> Uh...........Al :?
> 
> Something appears to be wrong here. It looks like you just find a spot, sit down, aim and shoot !! :shock:
> 
> That's all wrong..........you should walk for several miles, never see a thing and never shoot your gun. Jeez....Al, I just don't know about you're way of hunt'in.... :roll: :wink:


+1

At least run 'em down with the bike and do a "snatch and grab". :shock:

We do appreciate you keeping the Barbie and keg out of the pictures though


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a little side note , I was introduced to Jacks grandfather. He is known as Gentelmen Jack. One of the smoothest shooters I've ever met. No need for a keg up there. They serve 22 oz. beers with dinner and it ain't 3.2. Moose Drool. Yum. :mrgreen: I walked my share and I'm comfortable with myself at my age to just sit and shoot. The ranchers loved us. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Uh...........Al :?
> 
> Something appears to be wrong here. It looks like you just find a spot, sit down, aim and shoot !! :shock:
> 
> That's all wrong..........you should walk for several miles, never see a thing and never shoot your gun. Jeez....Al, I just don't know about you're way of hunt'in.... :roll: :wink:


That is why smart people hunt prairie dogs, not the mythical creature called the "jack rabbit", which doesn't even exist.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun! I have always wanted to go do that, but dont know where to look for a p-dog town.

How much ammo did you burn through?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I leave for Wyoming next Thursday morning. It only took us 27 years to find the dog towns up there. I burned up almost 400 rounds in a full day and a half in Montana. I also found 2700 Small rifle primers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I leave for Wyoming next Thursday morning. It only took us 27 years to find the dog towns up there. I burned up almost 400 rounds in a full day and a half in Montana. I also found 2700 Small rifle primers. :mrgreen:


You lucky lucky guy!
Both for finding primers and for the up-coming hunt! :mrgreen: 
I'm envious!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

it sounds like you had a awesome time.


----------

